
Ask HN: Did You Read Paul Graham? - HNLurker2
How many times have you read his essay? (Anecdotally: read and listen once on way to commuting during highschool but now I think reading with the HN comments seems like a better idea not to miss out)
======
quickthrower2
Try this link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=paulgraham.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=paulgraham.com)

People repost a lot so some of those don’t have many comments, but keep
scrolling and clicking more and you’ll find some with a lot of comments.

------
Phithagoras
Which one? He's written quite a few.

I read his essay about High School many many times. I haven't kept track but I
would guess somewhere in the realm of 50+ times. Not because I was trying to
memorize it or anything, there were just many occasions where I wanted to read
his advice again. I also read the Undergraduation essay quite a few times too.
I read many more of his essays, but those were the two I came back to most.

